

Show HN: Turning my Dashboard widget into a profitable iOS app - nixy
http://ioswebdevmusings.blogspot.com/2011/01/turning-my-dashboard-widget-into.html

======
tl
> The app was selected as "New and notable" by Apple for the Swedish App
> Store, and my goal of 150 sales in three months was reached in less than one
> week.

That's the key point. Making it onto one of Apple's lists is the real
moneymaker here.

~~~
smikhanov
Not in the case of "New and notable". This particular list is, to the best of
my knowledge, autogenerated (as opposed to "Staff picks", which is put
together manually). There's a sliding time window and if your app generates
some significant number of downloads/reviews while in that window, it will
appear in the list. Reviews, to the best of my knowledge, worth more than pure
downloads.

------
DanielBMarkham
This is a neat story.

So I'm a IOS noob and have a couple of dumb questions. I'll address them to
the author, but please anybody just jump in there.

You still had to run a server with PHP to do the scraping to get the data,
right? Were your server costs included in your profit estimate?

Because this was split up over several years, what kind of effort and money do
you think it would be to go from being a competent Javascript/HTML/Server
programmer to having an app in the store for this type of project?

~~~
nixy
Actually, the scraping is done in the client nowadays, so no server costs at
all. The client is basically making a visit to the page, and then the relevant
information is extracted and presented with a different UI than the original
site.

In regards to your second question, I'd say it is not too much effort. If
you're a skilled web developer you can spend one day getting familiar with the
iOS web platform and then build a cool app. There are tonnes of material on
Google and since you can test the web app using iOS Safari there is no reason
to spend money on an iOS developer license until you're confident that the app
idea will work.

------
maukdaddy
Thanks :)

I might be visiting Stockholm soon and I'll grab your app!

